# I Can Get You Date & Center Of Your Choice! (USMLE EXAM DATE)



## fredmilky (Feb 26, 2017)

*I can Get You Date & Center of Your Choice!


*Having Trouble Finding a Date or location of your choice for the exam? 
you can have ur preferred week/month Plus the Center you desire ... 
I can Get You Date & Center of Your Choice!


**I WILL GET YOU THE DATE FIRST!**
i Did this for many ppl already so I extend the offer out to others in need.

email me at F.Fredmilky123 at yahoo . com


for more information/price
i will get you the date FIRST as i have done for many others

Fred


----------

